# Suddenly started pooping on couch??



## fjm

I suspect she is going on the couch because it is like a giant pee pad - soft and absorbent = she needs to go, and as your Dad needs to rest there is no one ready to take her out.. Having used it once, it smells right, gives her the relief she needs, and saves the hassle of finding a human and explaining things. She is acting "guilty" because she knows you are angry, not because she knows she has done something wrong - all the things you describe are calming signals, designed to calm a situation down in dog etiquette, rather than "guilt".

I would clean the sofa thoroughly with an enzyme cleaner, and cover it for the time being with a layer of polythene and a washable throw, just in case. Then I would temporarily go back to a puppy training schedule - take her out every hour for a day or two (over the weekend, perhaps), then every two hours. If your Dad is able to get up that often, setting a timer to wake him and remind him might help. After a few days try increasing it to every 2.5 hours, and eventually every 3. That way, if you take her out before you leave and as soon as you get home, he will only need to do it a couple of times through the day - but I would still leave him an alarm clock or call!


----------



## Pipikuma

The thing is pee pads are still available to her at the same spot throughout the day, and she does still go there...seems like she just likes to do it on the couch once a day. Sometimes I almost feel like shes doing it to revenge for something I did wrong :'(

I wipe the couch down with those pet odor removing sprays and there is usually a sheet/throw on the couch all the time, and she just goes on those!

I will ask my dad to try the puppy training schedule thing...but I just feel really bad because he got a cracked hipbone from the accident and can't stand/sit for long otherwise it starts hurting. If all else fails, I'm really hoping it would be one of those things that she would just suddenly stop doing like last time (for whatever reason)..


----------



## jcampbell0665

I have always been successful crate training. Has she ever been crate trained? I have been keeping a 7 week old puppy this week for a friend. The little guy sleeps in his crate at night and during the day while I'm at work. He has not had a single accident while in his crate. He makes it about 6 hours at night before needing to go potty, which he signals by crying or wining. I get up and carry him outside, he takes takes care of his business immediately. He then eats, drinks and plays for about 1 1/2 hours before going back in his crate. I come home for lunch everyday so he is in there about 4 hours at a time during the day. Of course, he is still way to young to understand that he needs to hold while out in the house so he is never allowed out of my sight. If I see him sniffing or squatting I immediately take him outside. He is generally only out his kennel for a couple of hours at a time but he is still so young that he sleeps a lot so it works well for him. My suggestion is to try this with your sweet girl. I fear if you don't get it under control soon you'll never be able too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LibertyH

She isn't doing it for revenge. She simply doesn't know any better. 

First, i'd remove her access to that couch. Gate off the entire room if necessary, and only allow here there in your arms. When you do allow supervised couch time, make sure to feed and play on the couch. You need to change her mind and make the couch part of the den, rather than a piddle pad. 

Second, stop getting in her face and "disciplining" her. All that she is learning is that you are angry. The association between that anger and eliminating on the couch is completely lost on her. Agreeing withthe others that you need to start over with housebreaking as if you never taught it before. Elimination on grass = treat and fun. 

This is a helpful site, and their videos explain the process fairly well: Dog Training: House training a puppy or rescue dog | Dogmantics Dog Training

This is going to take some time. Good luck!


----------



## elaine amj

In the meantime, what abt blocking couch access? I put stuff on the couch to block access. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joelly

What happen to her is that you give her too much freedom too soon. At 11 months old, she shouldn't be allowed to roam freely in the house. 

Here is what you can do:
1. Since you afraid of her jumping in her x-pen, confine her in a bathroom or small room with her pee pee pad in there. The goal is to keep her accident, if any, in as smallest of space as possible. Dogs are clean creature so they won't soil on their space on purpose.
2. Put a barrier on top of your couch, no access on it whether you are home or not. There is something that you can put on top of your couch which is sold at pet store.

She is still a puppy therefore she is still trying to figure out her space but by giving her too much space too soon, she got confused, thus the peeing/pooing on the couch.

Hope this help. Good luck!


P.S. You wrote that in your mind you think she knows where she should go, at this young age, no she doesn't. Having a toy poodle is like having a teenager for life. Do they know what they should do? Maybe but that doesn't mean anything to them. Therefore, set the rule, train her and execute accordingly.


----------

